# the primative portrait...



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

and the retro portait


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

I prefer the first.... :thumbup: the colors don't get it for me in the second one.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

TRuth is the first one is too flat for me.  The color is an attempt to add contrast without making the whole thing too contrasty.  Just to seperate her from the background without adding any real contrast to her features.


----------



## Haz_UK (May 26, 2006)

I too prefer the first one, with the sepia look. It works well 

I don't really like the second with colour.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Believe it or not they are both period...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

compromise


----------



## Kevin D Burns (May 26, 2006)

i think ya did some nice work here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

this is my third try at posting on this thread... I think im moving in the right direction at least.


----------

